# Does this look like a stove that got too hot?



## 930dreamer (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 3, 2013)

Just looks like a Fisher burned like most folks burned in Fishers. Hot. Not a smart way to burn but they could take it. No warping in evidence but I would put a straight edge on the sides to check for it.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 3, 2013)

Who is the guy in the top left panel?


----------



## pen (Jun 3, 2013)

my fisher ran the doors glowing a good many times, not much one could do on a full load in 0 degree weather with a good draft as there's no gasket seal.

While my doors never warped, nor the sides or top, I did have a bit of a hump in the back of the stove even though the outlet was on the top of the unit.  None of the welds were compromised but it definitely took more heat in that area than I would have thought. 

As BB said, check the unit over top bottom and sideways for warpage w/ a good straight edge.  If you find a bit and the welds are still good, you might find a good part time heater for a cabin or such at a good discount.

pen


----------



## Corey (Jun 3, 2013)

I would expect the 'white from heat' to somewhat be concentrated on the upper or upper center portions of the stove - ie the places which actually get hot.  Seems pretty unlikely the air inlets, outer portions of the hinges, etc would get white from getting too hot while the center portion of the top is not.  So I would have to say that stove just looks generally filthy, not hot.


----------



## 930dreamer (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, I'm looking to provide heat to my 2400 sq ft shop, one half has a NG furnace the other half has the remains from the old furnace (piping only). How practical would it be to rely on three dumpster a week of hard wood scraps to fuel a Fisher Grandpa Bear stove?


----------



## fox9988 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thats a lot of wood/BTU's. Depending on the dimensions of the scraps, you'll have to reload often. If they are free/cheap I'd be all over it.


----------



## 930dreamer (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes the wood is free, if I don't use it , it goes to the land fill. Unlimited amount of sawdust also. Thanks.


----------



## fbelec (Jun 4, 2013)

that doesn't look like over heating to me. it looks like a damp towel or the like was on it as the stove was on it's back. looks the same as when a wet leaf is on the hood of a car for a week it kinda distorts the paint until you pressure wash it.


----------



## WeldrDave (Jun 5, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Just looks like a Fisher burned like most folks burned in Fishers. Hot. Not a smart way to burn but they could take it. No warping in evidence but I would put a straight edge on the sides to check for it.​


 I do have a good knowledge of metal, as all the above said it appears normal from the pic.

BrotherBart hit the nail on the head, only thing I can add is, Do the doors close correctly? If they do, your in business. If she was over heated things would warp as they cooled, the top may crown a bit and pull the sides in. The doors would be either off alignment or a good gap. Cleaner up, some paint, good as new


----------



## 930dreamer (Jun 5, 2013)

Dave USCG said:


> I do have a good knowledge of metal, as all the above said it appears normal from the pic.
> 
> BrotherBart hit the nail on the head, only thing I can add is, Do the doors close correctly? If they do, your in business. If she was over heated things would warp as they cooled, the top may crown a bit and pull the sides in. The doors would be either off alignment or a good gap. Cleaner up, some paint, good as new


 
 I went back to look at the Fisher stove today, the white marks came off with a wet finger but the stove rocks a little on the floor. It could be the floor?


----------



## WeldrDave (Jun 5, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> but the stove rocks a little on the floor. It could be the floor?


sometimes in the construction of the stove, one of the pieces that make up the legs may have been cut a tad to short or to long, not a worry it happens, I had a stove that had three different size legs. easy fix for someone who has a grinder you may know, a local weld shop can fix that right up


----------



## 930dreamer (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't want a Fisher stove but I sure remember some good times in Amarillo. And some dang cold times too.

Lubbock boy here way back when.


----------



## 930dreamer (Jun 5, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I don't want a Fisher stove but I sure remember some good times in Amarillo. And some dang cold times too.
> 
> Lubbock boy here way back when.


 
I'm really torn on what to do about a shop wood stove (Fisher). The stove is an old design and a newer epa stove has alot of appeal.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 5, 2013)

Do a good six inch safe chimney and if you later want a different stove you can just swap it out. The ole Fisher will toss a lot of heat but eat a lot of wood. Which there ain't a lot of around the Panhandle. Now only if you could burn wind in a stove...


----------



## pen (Jun 5, 2013)

Are you planning to heat this 24/7 or part time?

If the wood you plan on using is dry, and the desire is 24/7 heating, I'd definitely go w/ a modern stove.

If it's going to get cold in there, but you want to heat it back up quickly on a part time basis, that fisher is your stove.

As BB said, no compromises on the chimney. 

Also, I'm guessing you need to buy this stove yet?  How's the price?

pen


----------



## 930dreamer (Jun 5, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Do a good six inch safe chimney and if you later want a different stove you can just swap it out. The ole Fisher will toss a lot of heat but eat a lot of wood. Which there ain't a lot of around the Panhandle. Now only if you could burn wind in a stove...


 
My ace on in hole is the unlimited free hard wood from the cabinet shop.


----------



## pen (Jun 5, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> My ace on in hole is the unlimited free hard wood from the cabinet shop.


 
But, if you are looking for 24/7 heating, and you work away from home, a modern stove will give you longer and also cleaner burns. 

The double door fishers were not as great on burn times as the single door units. 

pen


----------



## 930dreamer (Jun 5, 2013)

pen said:


> But, if you are looking for 24/7 heating, and you work away from home, a modern stove will give you longer and also cleaner burns.
> 
> The double door fishers were not as great on burn times as the single door units.
> 
> pen


 
The stove is priced at $350, I'd want to heat/warm up my shop for 8 hours a day, 2-3 days a week. Would I be shoveling in wood all day with the fisher?


----------



## pen (Jun 5, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> The stove is priced at $350, I'd want to heat/warm up my shop for 8 hours a day, 2-3 days a week. Would I be shoveling in wood all day with the fisher?


 
At that price, and for those requirements, assuming the space is appropriate for the stove (how big is the area, much insulation?) I think this could work very well for you.

pen


----------



## 930dreamer (Jun 5, 2013)

pen said:


> At that price, and for those requirements, assuming the space is appropriate for the stove (how big is the area, much insulation?) I think this could work very well for you.
> 
> pen


 2400 sq ft with a dividing wall down the center, so 1200 sq ft fully insulated.


----------



## pen (Jun 5, 2013)

That stove will heat 1200 open square foot up quickly and easily IMO.

Keep us updated if you need help with the install


----------



## WeldrDave (Jun 6, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> I'd want to heat/warm up my shop for 8 hours a day, 2-3 days a week. Would I be shoveling in wood all day with the fisher?​


 The Fisher will do just fine in my opinion. Now, I don't own a new stove, I do have a friend who does, "vermont castings" Yes the fisher will chew up some wood but it'll blast you out if you want it too. I can pack my grandma up for the evening about 10pm, turn the dampers down, and she'll still have a bit of fire left in her at 6am.
If you just trying to heat your shop, you'll be fine. I do recommend however, If it does not have a baffle plate in it, "install" one. Coaly has a good tread about it, it will help with heating and reburn of gases which will help the old dragon "not" puke as much smoke.


----------



## 930dreamer (Jun 6, 2013)

I went back for the stove today it has a sold tag on it for $200, A day late and a dollar short.


----------



## WeldrDave (Jun 6, 2013)

Snooze you loose,oh well...... Keep your eye to craigslist in your area, one will pop up


----------



## rideau (Jun 9, 2013)

maybe not such a bad thing.  I was thinking that in a woodworking shop you might be better with a newer stove that has a body that doesn't get as hot and puts a lot of heat out a window.  your clearances might be a lot less. Perhaps look for a used epa stove.


----------

